# How do I undo a port upgrade?



## RobertAllenStone (Jul 23, 2020)

How do I undo `portmaster x11/xorg` 
It said that mesa was upgraded to 19.0.8(?) and xorg was reinstalled.
Now I have no video acceleration.
Can I undo that port upgrade?  It's the default install of portmaster so I think there's some kind of backup made?


----------



## Lamia (Jul 23, 2020)

Use portdowngrade in freshports


----------

